

What the fuck is my social media strategy? by Mike Phillips - j_s
http://whatthefuckismysocialmediastrategy.com/

======
ttctciyf
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1569341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1569341)

